# Looking for turkey only rights (Paulding, Bartow, Floyd, Polk)



## JDoster (Jan 27, 2017)

Please let me know if you have any property that I could lease sole rights to turkey hunt. Thank you


----------



## JDoster (Feb 16, 2017)

bump


----------

